# Discord for helping you deal at a con!



## Ashwolves5 (Oct 9, 2018)

I made a discord for helping people who are dealers, aspire to be, or are just starting to sell at conventions and other events. I'd love some people to join so we can help each other out or just chat! Join the Dealers Dungeon!
 
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

